
Microsoft Edge is safer than Mozilla Firefox - dberhane
https://mybrowser.microsoft.com/en-us/features/security/?browser=firefox&source=SLNOV
======
dberhane
Just noticed a pop-up appearing on my Windows 10 desktop when I clicked on
Firefox icon to open it with the following message "Use Microsoft Edge as it
is safer than Mozilla Firefox". I have found out that Microsoft is using
evidence from the US National Vulnerability Database
([https://nvd.nist.gov/](https://nvd.nist.gov/)) to promote Edge. I am
surprised that Edge is more secure than Firefox and Chrome and I will consider
using it more in the future.

------
ocdtrekkie
I will say the malicious links I've been finding in Google Ads lately are
blocked by Windows SmartScreen in Edge, but not in other browsers.

Right now I use Edge primarily because it's the fastest browser, but I hope to
return to Firefox now that they're making big strides on fixing their
performance.

Edge is pretty solid now, but when all things are equal, I'd lean towards the
more open option.

------
dinodino
A little bit one-sided to base this headline on the number of CVE's and
average block rate for phishing sites.

By the way, I was really surprised to see a use of Edge browser around the
1.6% worldwide. [http://gs.statcounter.com/](http://gs.statcounter.com/)

~~~
zurn
They based the headline on the NSS labs evaluation, which is ostensibly about
"measuring how effective browsers are at protecting against socially
engineered malware (SEM) and phishing attacks".

